# Our Mini Rex



## denise (Aug 4, 2008)

We are thinking of finding a new home for our bunny. We love him but he's not doing well and we don't know what to do. He is used to running around the house when we our home. He likes to eat plants on our deck. He used to come to us for treats. A couple weeks ago he got sick and had the runs.... maybe a hairball or maybe he ate too much of the wicker chair with paint on it. He's better but still won't eat much of his pellets, treats, or carrots. He eats greens though... carrot tops, lettuce, kale, etc. He has started eating our baseboards, wall, and door. We used to have a great relationship but since he started getting in trouble... he runs from us and is not as friendly. My husband just wants to put him away every time he does something bad so he spends more and more time in his cage. Sometimes he pees and poops in the living room... he never used to do that! I think he does that to tell us something. Maybe he would be better off as an only pet... we have a cat and dog. He likes lots of attention! Any suggestions?


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

mayb the plants he was eating made him sick and he just has a sulk on coz he still feels a bit under the weather, try puttin plants out of his reach and givin him a bit of time 2 recover if this doesnt work i hv no idea. my rabbit ate something that didnt agree with him and was moody 4 3 weeks until he was better now hes fine hope this helps


----------



## bunny_luvr (Aug 4, 2008)

maybe its the lettuce. last time i fed a rabbit lettuce it died, so id consider urs lucky.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

You should never feed a rabbit lettuce! It's a toxin to them, it not only makes them unhealthy, but I've read it completely alters their personality too. First thing I would do would be to cut out the lettuce. It also has no nutritional value to a rabbit, so it can't hurt to cut it out.

I'd also book him in for a vets apoointment, being a house bunny, there's all kind of things he could have eaten without you noticing, that could be making him feel out of sorts. It's strange for a rabbit to change so quickly without good reason. 

Good luck.


----------

